# Frozen



## Krazekelly (Aug 21, 2014)

Tried the new fragrance from AH\RE. For me, it accelerated slightly but was workable and would be great for layers or spoon swirling. No discoloring as of yet. Sent is holding well so far also. I'm liking it!!


----------



## Ael (Aug 21, 2014)

Holy... Those are some gorgeous bars!


----------



## pecorasfigs (Aug 21, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Aline (Aug 21, 2014)

Fabulous! I'm guessing that is glitter on the top but it really looks like pieces of ice


----------



## Krazekelly (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, there's way more glitter on top than I planned since instead of just removing the little red cap to spritz it on, I took the entire cap off and poured it out in one spot!! Haha!! Then I had to blow it off and I now will be finding glitter for years to come in my kitchen.


----------



## lsg (Aug 21, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Sinful7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 21, 2014)

The soap is quite lovely.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 21, 2014)

The look really matches the scent - very striking!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 21, 2014)

You did a great job of re-creating the colors in Elsa's dress! Honestly, I immediately thought of the movie when I looked at your soap but I guess the thread title had something to do with it too, lol. It's absolutely beautiful soap - well done! :clap: (Now the song's stuck in my head.....)


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 21, 2014)

Very pretty. This is what I would imagine a slice from a glacier to look like.


----------



## summerflyy (Aug 22, 2014)

This is a truly beautiful soap ! It really fits the name


----------



## newbie (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't seen the movie but that is an excellent representation of the name you've chosen. Mix of cp and mp? I think the glitter explosion works completely in your favor!


----------



## Dahila (Aug 22, 2014)

beautiful !!


----------



## queenofbubbles (Aug 23, 2014)

That is quite possibly the most beautiful soap I've ever seen! I'm assuming it's m&p and cp? Just beautiful! You're obviously very talented.


----------



## Krazekelly (Aug 24, 2014)

queenofbubbles said:


> That is quite possibly the most beautiful soap I've ever seen! I'm assuming it's m&p and cp? Just beautiful! You're obviously very talented.



Thank you all!  Yes, it is both mp & cp..


----------



## bjbarrick (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful! My little sister would love soap that looks like that. She loves that movie.


----------



## Be Love (Aug 27, 2014)

Gorgeous! Such a great interpretation of "Frozen"! You really captured it! Can you describe the scent?


----------



## Krazekelly (Aug 27, 2014)

Not very good at describing scents but it's a floral, ozoney, clean scent. I don't like many florals but the one is very fresh and clean.


----------



## honeysuds (Aug 29, 2014)

Those are amazing! Great job.


----------



## MsDee (Aug 30, 2014)

Very Pretty!


----------



## istanaputri (Aug 30, 2014)

uwooo,,
beautiful !!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Those are beautiful !!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 6, 2014)

I think it gets prettier every time I look at it! Beautiful!


----------

